# الوحدة مؤلمة ولكنها أجمل بكثير من البشر الذين يتذكرونك وقت فراغهم أو حزنهم.



## الشاطبى (10 فبراير 2012)

لا تنـــــظر خلفك إلــــــى زمـــــانٍ قد إنتهى
 ولا تبحـــــــــث عـــــــن ذكرى قـــــــــــد إنقــضت
 لا تــــذكر حبيــــــــباً قـــــــد نســـــــــى
 ولا تُرهــــــــــــق قلـــبك عنه إحساساً فى الهوى
 لا تقف عنـــــــــد دمعـــــــــــــ...ــة الالــــــم
 فـلــــــــيســت تـــــــــلك المُـــــــنتهى
 فبــــــــعد الدمـــــــوع شموعـــــا فى الهوي
 وبـــعد الجراح سيكون قــــــــــلوباً تُــداوى قلبــــنا
 فإيـــــــاك ان تبكـــــــــى علـــــــى الاطلال
 وان تقذف بحياتك عند ذكرى سيئة عند لحظة الاسى
*الوحدة مؤلمة ولكنها أجمل بكثير من البشر الذين يتذكرونك وقت فراغهم أو حزنهم.*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2012)

*كن مثل الفاصلة (،) اذا رأيت موقف يحزنك ضعها واكمل طريقك
ولا تكن مثل النقطة(.) تنتهى امالك عند موقف صادفك

جميل يا شاطبى
ميرسى ليك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

صح
الوحدة أهون من معرفة المصالح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

_الوحده دي اجمل  واوفى ونيس وصديق في زمن انعدم فيه الصدق والاصدقاء_​


----------



## magedrn (10 فبراير 2012)

بس الوحدة بيتتعب صاحبها قووووووووى وبيتوجع قلبه


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

*الوحدة مؤلمة ولكنها أجمل بكثير من البشر الذين يتذكرونك وقت فراغهم أو حزنهم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

*كلمات قليله ولكنها شديدة العمق
فبالفعل الم الوحده أهون كثيراً من وجود اشخاص حولك لا يعرفوك الا وقت الاحتياج  ولا يتذكرونك الا لمصلحه ان قضوها انصرفوا من حيث أتوا ..*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2012)

بالفعل الوحدة اهون منهم
لان الوحدة اهون من الرفض ...وهم بأفعالهم يمثلون الرفض


----------



## الشاطبى (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المرور والتقيم


----------

